# Food for dog with Gastro Issues



## Branwen (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello everyone! I'm sorry if I am posting this in the wrong section.

My 6 year old Shih-Tzu recently had some gastro issues and the vet put him in Medi-Cal Gastro. He is now healthy and we have to start him on his regular food which we want to change. We have beenhave been recommended either Taste of the Wild or Wellness Core. 

Does anyone have any feedback on these foods? Are either of these good for small breed dogs? Are there any other brands I should be considering?

Many thanks!

ETA: I just wanted to say that before the gastro problems we had him on a vegetarian food due to what we think were allergies. He was obsessively licking his paws before the veggie food and when we switched, it virtually stopped.


----------

